# "Les mecs ? La PS4 bug d'jà !"



## Rimtape (28 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Premier post en terrasse ! Soyez donc indulgent ...

Selon vous, est-ce que vous attendez des retours sur la PS4 ou est-ce que vous l'achèterez directement ? J'ai entendu parlé de problèmes lorsque les journalistes (la plupart) ont essayé. Voilà pourquoi je demande, comme ça, sans chercher plus loin ni plus compliqué. 



Agréable soirée à tout l'mont'

Remarque : Je ne parle pas d'Xbox One dans ce post


----------



## Sly54 (29 Novembre 2013)

> "*Les mecs* ? La PS4 bug d'jà !"


et les nanas, elles sont dans la cuisine à préparer les _chip'_ et les _caouettes_ ? :rateau:


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Novembre 2013)

Rimtape a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Premier post en terrasse ! Soyez donc indulgent ...
> 
> ...



Oui, enfin, faudrait déjà débugger les journalistes pour faire la part des choses.
Et là, franchement....


----------



## Rimtape (29 Novembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> et les nanas, elles sont dans la cuisine à préparer les _chip'_ et les _caouettes_ ? :rateau:



Ahah  Non non je ne suis pas machiste mais je généralise un peu quel type d'être humain est susceptible de plus jouer aux consoles de salon. Néanmoins, je suis persuadé qu'il y a énormément de femmes qui y jouent et sont surement moins ragequit que nous 

Pour revenir aux journalistes, c'est vrai qu'on a pas trop de preuves ; voilà pourquoi faut-il attendre ou foncer.


----------



## ergu (29 Novembre 2013)

Rimtape a dit:


> Je ne parle pas d'Xbox One dans ce post



Sans déconner ?
Je croyais, moi...
Zut !

Sinon, quitte à faire la liste de ce dont tu ne parles pas dans ton post, tu as oublié les tripes à la mode de Caen.
Tu n'en parles pas du tout non plus dans ton post et comme ce n'est pas dans la liste de ce dont tu ne parles pas, ça peut perturber le lecteur.


----------



## yvos (29 Novembre 2013)

j'attend tellement la PS4 que je viens d'acheter une PS3 pour faire joujou à _Beyond : two souls_. J'avoue que je me suis suffisamment senti crétin sur ce coup là  

Ma conjointe était effarée. Encore plus lorsque je me suis retrouvé, hasard de ce jeu, à faire accoucher une nana au joystick :style: :afraid:

J'avoue avoir un doute sur la manière dont l'humanité évolue


----------



## Powerdom (29 Novembre 2013)

moi j'ai même pas de ps1, 2, 3 alors la 4...


----------



## ergu (29 Novembre 2013)

Euh... yvos, s'il te plaît, tu peux préciser de quoi tu ne parles pas dans ton intervention ?

Nan, parce que j'ai l'impression que tu ne parles pas non plus des tripes à la mode de Caen, mais je n'en suis pas totalement sûr.


----------



## yvos (29 Novembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Nan, parce que j'ai l'impression que tu ne parles pas non plus des tripes à la mode de Caen, mais je n'en suis pas totalement sûr.




Tu ne sais pas lire ? 



yvos a dit:


> j' lorsque je me suis retrouvé, hasard de ce jeu, à faire accoucher une nana au joystick :style: :afraid:


----------



## da capo (29 Novembre 2013)

Rimtape a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Premier post en terrasse ! Soyez donc indulgent ...



Eh dis donc !
A la Terrasse ou à la foire, il n'y a pas de tour gratuit à moins d'avoir déjà payé.


Et les indulgences, mon enfant, ça se paie.
Et oui, la Terrasse c'est un peu le lieu de culte de macgé. On y trouve des intégristes et des saints, des guides et des moutons, des vieux défroqués qui se lamentent

TOUS ONT PAYE !

*Donc pas d'indulgence.
*


> Remarque : Je ne parle pas d'Xbox One dans ce post



pour ma part, je m'abstiendrai de parler de l'obstruction des canaux des glandes salivaires qui m'affecte parfois.


----------



## Powerdom (29 Novembre 2013)

par contre qu'est-ce que tu baves quand c'est débouché


----------



## ergu (29 Novembre 2013)

Salivaire, salivaire...
Sa encore un peu l'automne, en fait.



Ce post ne parle pas de pipe, ni de tripes à la mode de Caen.


----------



## Powerdom (29 Novembre 2013)

Pour l'hiver nous ne savons pas encore si il sera si sale que ça


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2013)

Faut pas se plaindre, pour l'instant il est sympa l'hiver avec nous :love:


----------



## ergu (29 Novembre 2013)

A ma connaissance, jamais (et je dis bien : JA-MAIS) Albert n'a posté sur MacG de post faisant allusion de près ou de loin aux tripe à la mode de Caen.

Chacun en tirera les conclusions qu'il voudra.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Novembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Chacun en tirera les conclusions qu'il voudra.



Ouais, parce que l'hiver c'est le 21 décembre 

Et les tripes on a beau dire, ça me rappelle un passage de "Voyage au bout de la nuit", mais ça se passe pas à Caen, désolé.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2013)

Je laisse cela à petit_louis, c'est lui le chef de cuisine de la Terrasse, non!!


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Novembre 2013)

Tiwoui, il serait capable de confondre une mergez et de la caillette !


----------



## ergu (29 Novembre 2013)

Les tripes à la mode Dukan, ce sont des tripes sans sauce saupoudrées d'aspartam (pique et pique et colégram) pour bien blinder la teneur en protéines.
Miam.

Sinon, les mecs, ce sujet bug d'jà non ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2013)

t'y as mis du tiens


----------



## ergu (29 Novembre 2013)

Un tiens vaut mieux que deux tuloras !


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Novembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Un tiens vaut mieux que deux tuloras !



Ça y est, page 2 

Téforergu !


----------



## Rimtape (29 Novembre 2013)

re bonjour,

Dejà merci pour vos retours sympas  

Clarifions : Je ne parle pas d'xbox car il est question de Sony et non Microsoft (wahh) donc les "PS4 c d'la merde, vive xbox !!! ahaa super !!" jm'en cogne de ce genre de commentaire, voilà pourquoi je l'ai notifié, simplement ...

J'ai aussi écrit : sans chercher compliqué. Je vois des choses telles que tripes, Caen, merguez  et de belles paroles de Mr de capo  ... Arrêtez svp 

Si maintenant des personnes intéressées par ce topic veulent bien y répondre (réponses en rapport avec le sujet, bien entendu) et bien je serais ravi de lire  Inutile de salir un topic, encore et encore 

Je vous remercie mesdames, messieurs, enfants ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2013)

Rimtape a dit:


> Dejà merci pour vos retours sympas
> 
> Clarifions : Je ne parle pas d'xbox car il est question de Sony et non Microsoft (wahh) donc les "PS4 c d'la merde, vive xbox !!! ahaa super !!" jm'en cogne de ce genre de commentaire, voilà pourquoi je l'ai notifié, simplement ...
> 
> ...



C'est simple, demande à un modérateur de déplacer ta demande dans la rubrique adéquate, il se pourrait que tu reçoives des réponses appropriées 
Normalement, je me prélasse sur une terrasse, avec un petit verre de blanc, si tu comprends ...


----------



## Rimtape (29 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> C'est simple, demande à un modérateur de déplacer ta demande dans la rubrique adéquate, il se pourrait que tu reçoives des réponses appropriées
> Normalement, je me prélasse sur une terrasse, avec un petit verre de blanc, si tu comprends ...



Bien-sûr, prend un verre comme moi et joue la tranquille. J'vais mettre ce topic dans OSX ça vaut mieux non ? Ou dis moi où j'vais demander aux modérateurs il vont m'aider.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> adéquate



Adéquate toi-même!  Il est très bien ici ce fil


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Adéquate toi-même!  *Il est très bien ici ce fil*&#8230;





Rimtape a dit:


> Bien-sûr, prend un verre comme moi et joue la tranquille. J'vais mettre ce topic dans OSX ça vaut mieux non ? Ou dis moi où j'vais demander aux modérateurs il vont m'aider.



C'est lui qui peut aider, bon il trouve que ton sujet est bien placé


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> C'est lui qui peut aider, bon il trouve que ton sujet est bien placé



Toi qui sais tout, tu le mettrais où ce sujet?


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Novembre 2013)

à la salle de jeux, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Toi qui sais tout, tu le mettrais où ce sujet?



Tu vas te marrer ... dans les jeux, j'ai vu que certains y parlent des accessoires.
Mais bon, c'est toi l'homme en vert, moteur comme il dit mon ami


----------



## Romuald (29 Novembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Toi qui sais tout, tu le mettrais où ce sujet?





Toum'aï a dit:


> à la salle de jeux, non ?


Mauvaise réponse. Nioube ! 

(indice : la bonne réponse N'EST PAS Kate)



Note à ergu : et les tripes à la mode de Caen végétariennes, quand est-ce que t'en causes ?


----------



## poildep (29 Novembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Toi qui sais tout, tu le mettrais où ce sujet?


En ce qui me concerne, à la poubelle. Je n'ai pas l'indulgence réclamée par son initiateur.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2013)

poildep a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, à la poubelle. Je n'ai pas l'indulgence réclamée par son initiateur.



J'ai de la peine à jeter ce qui a peu servi: j'aime recycler, n'oublie pas je suis Suisse.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (29 Novembre 2013)

En même temps, pour recycler, faut que ce soit usé... Et comme disent les piles Wonder, "Ne s'use que si l'on s'en sert"


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2013)

Alors servez-vous.


----------



## kisbizz (29 Novembre 2013)

j'ai encore des boules ... elle sont où les quilles ?


----------



## poildep (29 Novembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Alors servez-vous.


Sans façon. J'ai arrêté le flood depuis longtemps.


----------



## House M.D. (29 Novembre 2013)

Rooooh, on t'as pas demandé non plus de tout noyer hein...


----------



## tirhum (29 Novembre 2013)

weboliver a dit:


> toi qui sais tout, tu le mettrais où ce sujet?


dtc



kisbizz a dit:


> j'ai encore des boules ... Elle sont où les quilles ?


dtc


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (30 Novembre 2013)

Va falloir de la place... Y'en a qui vont devoir pousser les meubles...


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> j'ai vu que certains y parlent des accessoires.





Et pourquoi qu'on parlerait pas d'accessoires ici ?  


Le bar, c'est parfaitement approprié pour cela 



Bisous from Paris


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Et pourquoi qu'on parlerait pas d'accessoires ici ?
> 
> Le bar, c'est parfaitement approprié pour cela



Te gène pas, prends le tabouret au bout du bar, c'est le seul qui est libre


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Te gène pas, prends le tabouret au bout du bar, c'est le seul qui est libre



Non content de raconter n'importe quoi partout pour t'occuper, tu es en plus drooooooole ?!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Novembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Et pourquoi qu'on parlerait pas d'accessoires ici ?
> 
> 
> Le bar, c'est parfaitement approprié pour cela
> ...



J'espère que le prix de cet accessoire ne fait pas mal au cul.


----------



## Romuald (30 Novembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> J'espère que le prix de cet accessoire ne fait pas mal au cul.


Tu dis ça parce que tu as l'esprit mal tourné. Ce n'est qu'une manette de jeu PS4.









...






Ah oui, en fait même comme manette de jeu...:rose:







Enfin bref.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (30 Novembre 2013)

Non, c'est un joystick... Vous n'y connaissez rien on dirait   :love:


----------



## Romuald (30 Novembre 2013)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:


> Non, c'est un joystick... Vous n'y connaissez rien on dirait   :love:


Heuuuuu....
Tu peux me dire comment tu traduis 'joystick' en français ?


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (30 Novembre 2013)

Bah un bon vieux bâton de joie, ça tombe bien... Ah, tu t'y attendais pas hein, que j'aille au bout de ma connerie !


----------



## Powerdom (1 Décembre 2013)

vous avez vu c'est l'anniversaire de petit_louis aujourd'hui


----------



## ergu (1 Décembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Ce n'est qu'une manette de jeu PS4.



Sans aucun rapport avec la X-Box One mais éventuellement avec les tripes à la mode de Caen - parfaitement dans le sujet, donc.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> vous avez vu c'est l'anniversaire de petit_louis aujourd'hui



O tangibo omedeto gozaimasu petit_louis-san.


----------

